# My Iveco daily won't start



## sapper (Jul 10, 2014)

Running yesterday..... parked up last night in lay-by on A614 near Ollerton, Notts, and then this morning engine would not start. Turns over with lots of power as normal but wouldn't fire up which makes me think fuel. However, there were no dash lights coming on...... none at all, and no fuel gauge reading, Horn, Hazards and Wipers worked as ell as Heater fan and interior light but nothing else.... even radio doesn't work.

Anyone got an idea of what caused this.... looks like I.m here for another night, got some rations and some water my real concern is that my medications are running very low.

Any help appreciated, only got to get home to Sheffield about 20 miles away but don't want to leave the van here unattended.

regards,

chris


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ignition switch would be my guess, or a main fuse. It sounds like you're not getting that feed.


----------



## sapper (Jul 10, 2014)

*update - work done so far......*

i.ve checked the fuses and I think the relays are working no way of telling? Battery terminals are OK. No earth strap from chassis to -ive terminal but there is a fat, massive cable going from the terminal to somewhere below the engine  well  from what I can see anyway. Same fat cable coming from +ive post to under the engine..... there must be a live feed somewhere coming into the cab otherwise how is the horn etc working?
Is there a master switch that I do not know about? or a start relay not working? Because it wont start ide fire up there must be a fuel problem, half a tank available but maybe there is a shut off switch to the fuel input?
Anyone got any useful ideas? can't bump start as if you recall I had a stroke same reasons why i cn not walk to replen my rations!!normally not too worried as I can work remotely as done for rest of today but it's my medications i am concerned about  oh and plus getting this bus started!!!


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Put a post in General mate, someone might be close enough to pick you up and get meds.


----------



## JoMutch (Jul 10, 2014)

might be a silly suggestion, but do you have the key in the right way round. Only reason I ask is because my Iveco wont start with the key the wrong way round.
Any way back to more sensible offerings, stick the key in and turn it on and off again 6 times, the faster the better. This will reset the computer, had it happen to me a couple of times once in a filling station, rather embarrassing

Hope it works and gets you back on the road


----------



## hextal (Jul 10, 2014)

Not your immobilizer playing up is it?


----------



## witzend (Jul 10, 2014)

*AA -RAC Etc*

Hi maybe theres some one close by who's a member of the aa or rac who could spend a couple of hrs to get it investigated for you they don't have to own it. Also you could join on line your self and they'd check it out for you


----------

